# Microwave soup bowl holders



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Made these for the girls this year.

http://www.seamshappy.com/2012/08/13/microwave-bowl-pot-holder/


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Pretty and practical!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

great job


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the link- I usually just grab a quilted place mat but these are going to be found under a couple Christmas trees-and in MY kitchen!


----------



## Lenewoo (Sep 22, 2013)

Those are simiply awesome! Great job.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Beautiful fabric and a great idea.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I really like these and hope to make for Christmas.


----------



## JoanJ (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for this post. Someone I met in Michael's had made these and gave me the pattern, but I cannot find it. This will help me with presents for my friends that I always make something for.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad you liked them. Fast and easy to make.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

OMG! What a fabulous idea! Now that it is getting cold again we often have a bowl of soup in the livingroom for dinner, and so often the bowl is just too hot to hold on to. Yours are so pretty - thank you so much for this idea!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

It is VERY important that you use all 100% cotton fabric, thread and batting. If not it could catch fire.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I saw these at a craft sale several months back.. the place that had the sale is having another one today.. I am going there to see if she still has some.. I will be making some of these myself too... I am sure considering my luck that the lady won't be there.. so I am so happy!!!! you posted the pattern


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

These are the best! Have made lots of them. Great nephews and great niece love them. I made mine 10" square so a cereal bowl fits perfect. Love the fabric you used.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i do not sew as well as i should. my Aunt will like this pattern to give as XMAS gifts and church bazaar items to sell. i don't think anyone around here has this item. She does fabulous quilting and will have one up on one of her snooty sisters.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh thanks for posting the site! I lost it when my computer crashed and they were on my list for Christmas. Might be next year now, made everyone at sewing and knitting decorations instead.


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

These are really great. It is better to use a cotton batting though. I also made some using two layers of an unwanted (washed..lol) wool fabric coat.
I love the fabric you used. Thanks for posting.


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

I didn't find any for sale on your Etsy site.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

What a smart idea! Probably keeps the soup warm longer, too.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Clever idea! I keep a pair of gloves next to the microwave, but this would be even easier, especially for the recipient of the bowl!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

My sister has made these for everyone in the family and we all love them. They are just simply wonderful. No more burned fingers either!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Hope the girls like them!


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

A quilting friend made two of these for me and I use them not only for the microwave but also for serving ice cream because sometimes the bowls are so very cold.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Love yours! Thank you for the link.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I am going to make all the kids one and one for myself. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

How Cute is this and such a wonderful idea for Christmas Gifts. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad you like it!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

easyonly said:


> I didn't find any for sale on your Etsy site.


Neither did I.


----------

